# Wood smells like incense?



## Badfish740 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been burning this stuff that I scrounged two years ago from a road widening project.  Odd looking tree-very twisted and fairly short-looked like it may have been some kind of fruit tree?  The bark is very dark grey and is sort of pockmarked.  The smell when I open the firebox reminds me of being a kid and attending mass at a very old school Italian/Irish Catholic parish-that really heavy makes-you-want-to-run-outside-and-gasp-for-air incense smell.  It's nicely seasoned and burns well, just smells weird-any idea what it could be?


----------



## onetracker (Nov 17, 2011)

good question.

where do you live?


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 17, 2011)

onetracker said:
			
		

> good question.
> 
> where do you live?



Northeast-picked this stuff up in Central NJ.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is a chart here of wood commonly used as incense/aromatics:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incense 
There is plenty of Juniper around the northeast used in landscaping.  I've even noticed a spicy aroma from cherry woods.


----------



## mywaynow (Nov 17, 2011)

I think some Ash trees have a spicy smell to them.  I have alot of spicey smelling stuff going through the box now.  I can't ID it though.  Tried posting it here but no definitive answers came of it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah, the fabled patchouli tree . . . seems to me I ran into more than one person in college burning this tree.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 17, 2011)

We could perhaps narrow it down a bit with some pictures.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it rolled up in Zig Zags? :lol: 

Gary


----------



## NH_Wood (Nov 17, 2011)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Is it rolled up in Zig Zags? :lol:
> 
> Gary



And you can light it with a lava lamp........


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 17, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Gary_602z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better yet what does it look like under a black light! Ooh got to say we are going to see Roger Waters in June just got tickets the other day!

Gary


----------



## The Beagler (Nov 18, 2011)

Could be sassafras...they are common along roadsides & twist as they grow.  The wood also
Has a nice aroma.


----------

